# Angelfish filter flow.



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, my 50 gallon tank has an Eheim 2217 canister filter. The tank is 4 foot long and the filter spray bar is length wise at the top. I thought the flow was strong for my angelfish so I drilled a couple more holes which helped a bit. However, when my angelfish venture to the top of the tank (which is angelfishes preferred spot, right?) it seems like they have a bit of trouble swimming. I'll post some videos soon to show what I mean. However, there is many spots in the tank with minimal flow. 

How can I reduce the flow rate so they aren't blown around when they come up to eat or beg for food, yet keep adequate water circulation? I don't want it to be stagnant. I could drill more holes in the spray bar. I guess I should post a video. 

My angelfih are growing slow and I feel this may be why :/ and some of their fins have little bends.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

That filter is rated at 264gph. I've got a 2222 & 2224 running on a 55, basically the same tank, total of 317gph. No spray bars, flow goes from back to front on the right side of the tank, along with 2-3 sponge filters running for setting up new tanks. this is one of my pairing tanks, I've gotten more pairs out of this tank than I can remember. You may want to set up the spraybar across the shorter length of the tank, this will reduce flow a bit across the entire surface. I fill my tanks right from the tap, 4-5gpm, I've got pics somewhere of angels playing in the incoming water flow. 

All tanks will have areas of lower flow, unless you've set it up as a riverine tank or some such with massive water flow. Angels can handle more flow than you would think, but you don't want to have a washing machine of flow for them. Play with the position of the spray bar, there are no rules regarding this, you may find that vertical in the corner or some such works best for you.

Angels are more of mid level dwelling fish, while they will come to the surface for floating foods they will just as eagerly hit on foods that sink, many frozen foods sink pretty quickly. For growth you want a temperature of around 84F, 50% weekly water changes, and a few smaller feedings daily. Clipped dorsals are usually environmental, ventrals & such are more of a genetic issue.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

So do you think it is okay? I guess a video will help I think. I'll take one tomorrow. I have it lengthwise because it seems extremely strong. It practically blows away my plants! And if any angelfish ventures into that half of the tank... good luck! Would drilling holes help do you think? This would make the flow less strong. I just don't want poor circulation... 

I may turn my outside aquarium up to 84! My inside one has plants though which already hated the switch from 75 (I didn't have a heater as it got into winter) to 80 once I got my heater! My crypts are melting like crazy.... Do you recommend any food other than flakes? =) I was only feeding once a day for a while with the temperature being fairly low... now I feed 2-3 times a day and the tank is 79 degrees (turned it down just a tad when my crypts began melting). I've always done at least weekly 50% WCs.

Here you can sort of see the bending on the top fin of my white angelfish. You can see a little bending on the bottom fin of my black angelfish... The bending of their dorsal and anal fins is really unsightly to me 










And you can really see how bent this one's fins are...










Maybe I shouldn't have gotten veils ;P


----------

